# Robinson Thin Brick



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been doing masonry for 25 years..and have never done cultured stone or thinbrick.
Well Monday I'm going to start a small thinbrick job. I've ground all the fins and joints from the concrete foundation. I then acid washed the whole thing.
I'll be using modified mortar mix. ( I guess it's in between regular masonry cement and thinset mortar)
I plan on just shooting a piece of furring under the 1st course and start glueing them on.
Do you guys just snap lines on the concrete and follow that or do you do it more like conventional brick work by pulling a string? I don't think a string will work but my overly perfect lead mason wants to use a string.
Any comments?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

...I also plan on finishing the joints after the brick has set, with regular type N mortar mix.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

For short runs, I just eyeball it. For longer runs, I snap chalk lines.


----------



## HemiMan2500HD (Mar 9, 2007)

I always get pieces of 1/2" thick trim boards and then rip them down to about 1" wide. After I get the first course dead level I sit the boards on the first course and then brick on top. The board is then removed and you have a 1/2" mortar joint. makes it go real fast


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Technically, Robinson thinbrick should be laid with a 3/8th joint to maintain bond and layout.


----------



## HemiMan2500HD (Mar 9, 2007)

just to let you know sakrete now makes a veneer mortar. I have never used it but it is something you might want to try.

TScarborough-good info. i will remember that next time. My 1/2 trim is a little less than that thickness anyway so the difference is marginal


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, most of the foundation is already done in real Robinson "Cambridge" Brick. Because the owner is wicked critical in details I tightened up the head and beds of the Cambridge. Being a tumbled brick with rounded edges a 3/8 joint looks like 1/2-5/8" after it's tooled.
I forget what I laid it on but I think it was on a 3 or 4 bond. I'll obviously be matching the thinbrick joints to the exisiting brick.


So I guess my only question is, should I joint it after the brick set up or during the placing of them?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would hesitate to attempt to use the squeeze method with a modifed mortar, since it will be a biotch to keep clean. Using regular mud, I prefer to do it in one operation, but with any latex involved, I point it up later.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank's again.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

1st section came out awesome. :thumbup: Glued them on and jointed them off about an hour or two later. I was always a little unsure about thinbrick and cultured stone, but hey I guess I've got to change with the times.


----------

